# How long does acid rebound last?



## JACK24

Hello,I was on PPI's (all of them at some point) at strong doses 60mg prevacid / 40mg Nexium for 12 months everyday. I have been off them for 2 months as they were making it worse and i was having major side effect issues with all of them. Since i have stopped taking them my heartburn (throat pain mainly) is severe to say the least, significantly worse than it was before i started taking them. I've read about acid rebound and i guess i have this.How long does it take to go? I do have good days, but then do something stupid like drink apple juice or guiness and then i'm in constant pain for a week. I've tried apple cider vinegar - WHAT A JOKE. I was in agony for a week and yes i diluted it significantly.Also is it possible for my inflamed throat to heal completely without PPI's? How long does it take for this inflammation to heal?Will this happen when the acid rebound stops?I'm using aloe vera and manuka honey, and dgl, but do these actually heal the damaged tissue or just relieve symptoms?God this is a misereable condition and together with IBS what a joy! I've lost so much respect for doctors who i think no less about this condition than most of the people who have it.ThanksJack


----------



## firstone

when you stopped taking nexium, did you stop right away?. That could be the problem why you are having the rebound... you took it for so long that your stomach just unleashed it with no mercy... when i stopped taking nexium i had to do it gradually(my doctor never told me about the rebound, matter fact when i got worse he told me go on a DOUBLE DOSE like its nothing!)... ppi's work for some people and it doesnt work for some... its just like everything else, i guess... have you change your diet at all? have you eliminate the foods thats causing it?. That will help alot...yeah i agree, doctors dont really care... i have no respect for them either... my experiences with them had been useless....


----------



## willie

Sometimes I get the feeling that the entire allopathic medical community is in league with the worldwide pharmaceutical industry to attempt total global lifetime dependence on their products. We see it for statins, thyroid supplementation, PPIs, Beta blockers, hormones, etc, etc, etc......just damn.







willie


----------



## overitnow

Well, willie, there's poison in the air, in the water, in our foods, and more stress than ever in the workplace. It's not completely surprising that we have been weakened by a lifetime of exposure to all of that. I was on holidays with a group of over 50s last month. Everyone (but me!) had a box of fiber cereal. I'll be on supplements for the rest of my life; but I'll be darned if I will do any less than everything I can to enjoy whatever time is left to me.I cannot answer the original question, re recovery of throat tissues, etc.; but I can say there are approaches that don't involve ppis. Fortunately I have found one. Of course, no doctor I know would have suggested it.Mark


----------



## ｓｔｅｆａｎｓｃｈｕｌｔｚｅ

JACK24 said:


> Hello,I was on PPI's (all of them at some point) at strong doses 60mg prevacid / 40mg Nexium for 12 months everyday. I have been off them for 2 months as they were making it worse and i was having major side effect issues with all of them. Since i have stopped taking them my heartburn (throat pain mainly) is severe to say the least, significantly worse than it was before i started taking them. I've read about acid rebound and i guess i have this.How long does it take to go? I do have good days, but then do something stupid like drink apple juice or guiness and then i'm in constant pain for a week. I've tried apple cider vinegar - WHAT A JOKE. I was in agony for a week and yes i diluted it significantly.Also is it possible for my inflamed throat to heal completely without PPI's? How long does it take for this inflammation to heal?Will this happen when the acid rebound stops?I'm using aloe vera and manuka honey, and dgl, but do these actually heal the damaged tissue or just relieve symptoms?God this is a misereable condition and together with IBS what a joy! I've lost so much respect for doctors who i think no less about this condition than most of the people who have it.ThanksJack


Hi Jack, I know this is a very old threat but I am answering anyway. I took Nexium for 2 months in a row due to gulp in the throat and sore throats and after stopping it (cold turkey because nobody told me about rebound) I am on month 2.5 now after quitting and have worse acid reflux than I ever had before. I never had acid problems it just started suddenly and they put me on Nexium. I am taking Zantac now 3 times a day which keeps me sort of ok but I also get a lot of sore throats and throat pains sometimes especially when I do some intense work out like bench pressing or swimming. Its been screwing with my life and I wish this is really just Nexium rebound related. It has not been this bad ever when I started the Nexium. Can you tell me what happened to you? How long did this rebound last if it really came from the Nexium. I feel that PPIs like Nexium are truly dangerous to society and are intended and designed to make people addicted to them through their acid-rebound periods. Would greatly appreciate your input on the rebound period.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Usually in the studies the rebound period is about 3 weeks or so and after that the people who took PPI's have the same frequency of issues as the control group.

GERD once it develops can be a chronic problem. Have you been back to the doctor to discuss this and see what you may be able to do to manage this better? You can say you won't go back on PPIs and see what else they can help you with.


----------

